# new tethering option



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

"http://www.slashgear.com/itether-is-back-with-html5-app-skirting-app-store-12217866/"

"The folks over at iTether didn't just give up and walk away. The company now has a new app with a sneaky design that bypasses the App Store altogether. The new iTether app is HTML 5 based and will be available starting this week for $15 a year if you pre-order. Apparently, after the app launches the price will go up $30 a year."

looks interesting and much cheaper than the carriers


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Very interesting. I don't remember the app, but it sounds useful. I wonder if it would work with wifi iPads as well as computers? I no longer have a laptop, but it would allow me to use the wifi iPad while traveling with my iPhone's unlimited data plan.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Yes, it would work with any wifi device including the iPad.  Just turns the phone into a wifi hotspot, so anything that can pick up the signal can connect.


----------



## ilmkidunya1 (Mar 9, 2012)

Is that free of cost or paid


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

$15 per year if pre-ordered, $30 per year if ordered after it launches.  It has either launched or is launching soon.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I looked at the website and don't see anywhere that it would work as a wifi hotspot for my iPad. I don't have a laptop but would love to have it work as a hotspot for the kids' iDevices.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

I tried to find that out too. Seems like they should say one way or another


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

As far as I know a wifi hot spot will work with ANY device that can pick up a wifi signal.  Occasionally you get something goofy where a certain device doesn't work well with a certain brand router or mifi hot spot etc.  But I don't know of any that specifically block certain types of devices.

They just send out a wifi signal, and any device that can see it and connect can log in and use it.

Apple isn't going to play up that the iPad can use the phone hot spot as:

1)  This is a work around for an app they banned from the App store.  

2)  Their cellular partners hate these kind of apps/sites as they keep people from buying iPad data plans.

3)  Apple wants people to buy the 3g/4g iPad's as they have to make a big profit on those since they cost $130 more and there's no way the 3G/4G components cost anywhere near that.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

As I read this, it is set up to create an "ad hoc" network with another device, which is, as I understand it, is slightly different than a "wifi hotspot.  Though I don't understand it very well at all.  I do know that it's different.

Betsy


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Ah, that may be different then.  The app version that got pulled just made it a wifi hotspot


----------

